# Should your horse cost more than your trailer?



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think that is the oddest thing I've heard today. So long as a trailer is SAFE, it can be a $900 half-rusted out steel tiny two-horse straight-load bumper pull, and I'd happily haul a $10,000 horse in it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think a lot of it depends on how often you trailer and how much you're willing to spend...not so much on the horse's value. And of course, safety of the trailer is paramount. I'd no sooner haul a free horse in an unsafe trailer than a showhorse. I paid $3000 for mine, which is more than I've ever spent on a horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Very strange question. 

What difference does it make, as long as the trailer with which you're hauling the horse is safe?

I've _never_ heard anyone say they expect equal value for both trailer and horses. Makes no sense at all, since one is a living, breathing, sentient creature and the other is a hunk of metal, rubber, and electrical wiring. :?


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

It depends what you want in a trailer. If you want a nice trailer that just holds horses it'll cost a lot less then a trailer with living quarters/tack room etc. 

If you have a super expensive fancy show horse and will be going around the nation you'll pay more for a fancy giant trailer with living quarters, I'd say. 

I'm probably just going to but a cheap, safe 2 hauler for around 2k, but my horse will likely cost closer to 6k... It also depends where you live because in BC horses cost some serious gold! I also only plan to haul to trails etc no big trips!


----------



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree! I have a 9K horse and a 1K trailer.. and a farrier a boarder was using made that comment to me... I was just making sure that I wasn't crazy for being mad at him for being so rude!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Maybe he didn't so much mean that that's how it Should be, but to generalize, maybe that's how it is.
After all, if I could AFFORD the $20,000 horse, then I am probably within means to have an expensive trailer. (Alas, I am not).
Reality for many (re: ME) is that we are lucky to be able to make the truck payments to be able to haul the little sardine can into which we shove our inexpensive (yet priceless) horses.
Yeah?


----------



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree. 

He asked me how much I had paid for my horse I said 9 and he said, and you are hauling him with that old thing? I said yes.. It works fine and I just got a new floor... He turned around and laughed as he walked off shaking his head.. 

I wanted to smack him! 

Thank you for all the responses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Hm. Tell him next time he comes out that you are in the process of buying a nice new trailer, so sorry, you will have to pay him in installments, then thank him for his great advice.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Meh...I was always raised with the view that it's not what you pull up in that matters...it's what you lead off of it that does.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

i have never heard of trailer price being compared to horse price, lol. I can maybe understand this theory for the uber-rich, but i've had 3 horses and never owned a trailer. I say kudos to anyone who's got a safely functioning trailer, and unless you're some sort of superstar i can't imagine getting one of those "luxury trailers." Like stated above though, if you can afford a really expensive horse, you can get it a fancy trailer. I don't understand why a farrier would snub you though, he basically just made sure you'd never do business with him....oh well, to each their own.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Haha, I think I'd be hard pressed to find a safe trailer for under $500.

As already said, I really do not think that the price comparison between the trailer and horse has anything to do with anything that matters. Both need to be safe.


----------



## Ohhkierst (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree. The trailer needs to safely haul your horse, and the horse needs to safely haul it's rider! Price shouldn't matter. 

Indigosblue- He lost me as a customer for sure! and a few others after they heard about his comment!!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Around here, $9000 horses are for SERIOUS investors; he probably just thought if you could afford a horse of that price that you'd be interested in the status symbol of a shiny nice new trailer as well. I see this all the time in people buying bigger houses, boats, trucks, and cars than they need to get the job done. Non-horsey people at my work are 'proud' of their luxe cars - like Lexus, big Lincolns, etc. I drive a somewhat bruised aging Honda CRV and get odd looks all the time...but as another poster said, my treasures are in my family and in my barn! I'd say unless the farrier is a real jerk about it, or disrespectful again, let the decision to keep him be whether or not your horse's feet are in good shape after he's done. For example, just tell him that you don't skimp where you want to put money - in a good horse, and the best care for your horse that money can buy (and that should get the point across).


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I've never paid more than $2,500 for a horse, but I sure as heck wouldn't pay that little for a trailer! Around here, a SAFE trailer is at least $5,000, and even then, it'd have things wrong with it. Rust, chipped or flakey paint... A new horse trailer is in excess of $10,000 and a nice one easily in excess of $20,000 - this is JUST the basics. Horse bays, tack trunks, nothing more. With living quarters? Forget it if you don't want to pay $25,000+. And that doesn't count a kitchen, which will be extra, and water supply, extra again. Most people just camp in tents, or sweep out the horse bays and sleep in there. Or in the car if they're determined not to get dirty/cold.

In saying that, I don't actually have a trailer. Probably because I refuse to buy the unsafe wrecks that actually ARE within my budget.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I don't even HAVE a trailer to haul my $400 project around in. I think I'd look pretty funny trying to haul a horse with my dinky little Nissan Versa. haha.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Well considering my first horse was $500, my mini was free, and my new horse wasn't much more expensive that that, I don't think I would get a float at that price safe enough to haul a horse in, and in the line of riding I do I wouldn't pay much for a horse anyway, so there's no chance of me buying a horse more expensive that a good horse float anytime soon haha.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What my horse cost and what he's worth to me are two very different numbers. I spent much more on my truck and trailer to increase my chances of keeping him safe when hauling.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Interesting theory, don't see any merit in it though. I've always been of the belief that what's hauled in it matters. Right now my horses are worth much more than my old steel trailer, still in great shape but heavy and makes for worse mileage. (not that the diesel hog does so great to begin with) Working on the hubby, think he might give in and let me get a new one this fall when my truck is paid off 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

my first trailer cost more then my first horse. Pistol was 500 and my trailer was 600. I still have both, Pistol is still rideable. The trailer... not so much!

Around here, horses can go from anywhere from 500 - 30k depending on someones finances. Around here people are dirt poor, or fairly wealthy and only a few of us are in between...


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Who ever said that must have an image issue. I have seen those huge 100,000 trailers pulling to the shows. I think what do they have in their. Most of them time they are nice horse, cause if you can afford that kind of trailer you can afford good stock. A few times I have seen a nag come off of those trailers and I want to just die. The trailer dose not make your horse better.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

blue eyed pony said:


> Well I've never paid more than $2,500 for a horse, but I sure as heck wouldn't pay that little for a trailer! Around here, a SAFE trailer is at least $5,000, and even then, it'd have things wrong with it. Rust, chipped or flakey paint... A new horse trailer is in excess of $10,000 and a nice one easily in excess of $20,000 - this is JUST the basics. Horse bays, tack trunks, nothing more. With living quarters? Forget it if you don't want to pay $25,000+. And that doesn't count a kitchen, which will be extra, and water supply, extra again. Most people just camp in tents, or sweep out the horse bays and sleep in there. Or in the car if they're determined not to get dirty/cold.
> 
> In saying that, I don't actually have a trailer. Probably because I refuse to buy the unsafe wrecks that actually ARE within my budget.


Agree totally. You can't buy a 900.00 trailer around here that I would haul my horse in no matter what the value of the horse. So if I had a 9000.00 horse I would sure have a newer aluminum trailer of some sort.


----------



## dudey (Dec 16, 2010)

OK this is just very weird never heard of this ... quite strange people pull up in a huge 100k lorry and the new barsnby saddle all the gear doesnt mean anything! its all about how they preform not how much your horse is in comparrison to its transport?

very odd.


----------



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

we recently got a 10 year old brenderup for 3,500 it is in great shape and hauls wonderfully. So what if it isn't the most decked out trailer and that it doesn't have a dressing room.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> You can't buy a 900.00 trailer around here that I would haul my horse in no matter what the value of the horse.


I_ can_ buy a $900.00 trailer around here that not only will be in great shape, but will pass inspection.

It's all relative, and depends entirely on where you live. Cori bought a trailer for $800.00, and it's all sorts of safe and definitely registrable.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Ohhkierst said:


> I agree! I have a 9K horse and a 1K trailer.. and a farrier a boarder was using made that comment to me... I was just making sure that I wasn't crazy for being mad at him for being so rude!


Tell him that if your farrier wasn't so expensive, you'd buy a better trailer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My trailer cost more than my horse(s) (which were VERY cheap when I got them). I'm not good at doing trailer work, so I got a better one (not the best, but max I could afford).


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Jumper4ever said:


> we recently got a 10 year old brenderup for 3,500 it is in great shape and hauls wonderfully. So what if it isn't the most decked out trailer and that it doesn't have a dressing room.


 Thats 4 times the cost of a 900.00 trailer and I am guesiing it is in better condition than the 900.00 trailer


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I_ can_ buy a $900.00 trailer around here that not only will be in great shape, but will pass inspection.
> 
> It's all relative, and depends entirely on where you live. Cori bought a trailer for $800.00, and it's all sorts of safe and definitely registrable.


 Post pictures. If they are nice for 900.00 I might come and get one


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

churumbeque said:


> Post pictures. If they are nice for 900.00 I might come and get one


LOL! Everything under $2K I've seen around was total cr*p (excuse my french).


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> LOL! Everything under $2K I've seen around was total cr*p (excuse my french).


I did a nationwide search on the internet and I didn't see anything on there that was suitable for sale either


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> I did a nationwide search on the internet and I didn't see anything on there that was suitable for sale either


 Ah hah! I knew there was a shortage of good used trailers! As soon as I advertised my well maintained stocktrailer for under 4G's I had a flood of calls & 1st person bought it. I took the ads down immediately & am still getting calls on it.

Well yes I bought a brand new trailer, & it was priced about the same as or a bit more that I paid for one of my horses. Other horse I got as weanling, I traded his 1/2 sister weanling for him.

I could really care less about comparing the horse price to reflect the haul price. My horses are worth way more in the terms of time & training. My husband wanted to buy me a special mother's day gift as I recently became a grandma, so that's what he bought me. Better than some family ring like my friend got, for a horseperson anyways.


----------

